
The Rise and Fall of Empires [pdf] - jacksng
http://people.uncw.edu/kozloffm/glubb.pdf
======
jacksng
The seven stages of the rise and fall of great nations are as outlined: 1\.
Age of Pioneers 2\. Age of Conquest 3\. Age of Commerce 4\. Age of Affluence
5\. Age of Intellect 6\. Age of Decadence 7\. Age of Decline

